# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Val op het ijs

## groot41

Ik ben `n redelijk fanatiek schaatser, 2 keer in de week al meer dan 40 jaar lang. Nu ben ik laatst gevallen en heb daarbij mijn jukbeen gebroken.
Tijdens de operatie zijn er 2 titanium plaatjes, rondom de oogkas, ingebracht en die worden nooit meer verwijderd.
Nu is mijn vraag, hoe gevaarlijk is dat als het hard gaat vriezen.
De bedoeling is om, in Oostenrijk, de alternatieve elfstedentocht te gaan doen. Ik kan mij voorstellen dat het titanium zeer snel afkoelt en er daardoor, snel, bevriezings verschijnselen optreden.
Wie weet hierop een antwoord??
Groot41

----------


## Pientje

Ik heb wel eens gehoord van mensen die echt last kregen van metalen delen in het lichaam.
Ik zou naar een bergsportwinkel gaan (een goeie) en daar een goed soort bivakmuts gaan halen.
Ook beschermende zalf voor de rit kan helpen, dan dringt de kou niet zo direct de huid binnen.

----------

